# rape = βιασμός | αρπαγή, απαγωγή



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Κοίταζα αν έχει μεταφραστεί ο τίτλος τουλάχιστον τού ψευτοηρωικού ποιήματος του Αλεξάντερ Πόουπ _The Rape of the Lock_ και είδα με χαρά ότι ο Πάπυρος το έχει σωστά, _Η αρπαγή της μπούκλας_. Έψαξα ύστερα στο διαδίκτυο και είδα με ανακούφιση ότι είναι ελάχιστες οι περιπτώσεις που γράφουν για «*βιασμό των Σαβίνων». Το _rape_ σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχει την αρχική σημασία της αρπαγής αγαθών και της αρπαγής / απαγωγής γυναίκας (απ' όπου προέκυψε η σημασία του βιασμού).

Έτσι:
The rape of the lock = Η αρπαγή της μπούκλας
The rape of the Sabine women = Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων γυναικών (Καλό είναι να υπάρχει το «γυναικών», όπως και στα αγγλικά. Και όχι *_Σαββίνων_.)
the Rape of Proserpine / Proserpina = η αρπαγή της Περσεφόνης
αλλά
The abduction of Helen (by Paris) = η αρπαγή της ωραίας Ελένης 






*Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων γυναικών του Πικάσο*​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων γυναικών του Πικάσο*


Απορία: Τι λεζάντα θα προτιμούσες αν δεν ήταν έργο γνωστού καλλιτέχνη για να αποφύγεις τις Σαβίνες γυναίκες του;


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Τι λεζάντα θα προτιμούσες αν δεν ήταν έργο γνωστού καλλιτέχνη για να αποφύγεις τις Σαβίνες γυναίκες του;


Σίγουρα όχι την εκδοχή «_Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων γυναικών_ από τον Πικάσο». :)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 19, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως το συγκεκριμένο έργο, όπως και το ομώνυμο του Πουσέν, τα ξέρω _Η Αρπαγή των Σαβίνων _(σκέτο) και έτσι το έχω και σε σχετικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Τι λεζάντα θα προτιμούσες αν δεν ήταν έργο γνωστού καλλιτέχνη για να αποφύγεις τις Σαβίνες γυναίκες του;


 
την... κομματική λεζάντα: _Η αρπαγή των Σαβίνων γυναικών,_ του Πικάσο

και για όσους προτιμούν το φλαμανδικό μπαρόκ: 




ή http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=43597&postcount=49, μόνο που εκεί ο τίτλος δεν έχει γυναικών...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ συντάσσομαι με τον Αμβρόσιο: "Σαβίνων" σκέτο (ΟΚ. πέσαμε στην περίπτωση που η γεν. πληθ. είναι ίδια σε αρσενικό και θηλυκό: είναι απαραίτητη η προσθήκη, όταν μιλάμε για ένα τίτλο; πρέπει να αποφύγουμε οπωσδήποτε το ενδεχόμενο να παρανοήσει ο αναγνώστης και να νομίσει π.χ. ότι πρόκειται για περίπτωση αντίστοιχη με έθιμα που ήταν ευρέως διαδεδομένα στις δωρικές κοινωνίες της αρχαίας Κρήτης;).


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ πάντως το συγκεκριμένο έργο, όπως και το ομώνυμο του Πουσέν, τα ξέρω _Η Αρπαγή των Σαβίνων _(σκέτο) και έτσι το έχω και σε σχετικές εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


Το ξέρω. Και στα γαλλικά: _L'Enlèvement des Sabines_. Αλλά είπα ότι «καλό είναι να υπάρχει το “γυναικών”» πιστεύοντας ότι ο λόγος είναι προφανής. Και οι άντρες και οι γυναίκες έχουν την ίδια γενική πληθυντικού. Στο _αραπίνων_ και _ελαφίνων_ μπορεί να μην έχουμε παρεξήγηση, αλλά στο _Σαβίνων_ τρέχα γύρευε. Άλλωστε, δεν είναι καινούργια η προσθήκη, έτσι έχει τον πίνακα και ο Δρανδάκης.

Περί κόμματος στη λεζάντα: μόνο αν δεν έχει πλάγια ή εισαγωγικά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Στην περίπτωση της Λουκρητίας, όπως στο ποίημα του Σέξπιρ _The Rape of Lucrece_, έχουμε βιασμό (_Ο βιασμός της Λουκρητίας_) και όχι αρπαγή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 11, 2022)

Αναζητώντας την απόδοση του Umbriel, έκανα κάτι αναζητήσεις κι έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το νήμα.
Διαπίστωσα ότι κυκλοφόρησε το 2014 το έργο του Πόουπ στα ελληνικά με τίτλο "Η απαγωγή της μπούκλας".
Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα αρπαγή. Πάντως το αφήνω εδώ να βρίσκεται.


----------

